# Hydrostatic Problem



## Tulip (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a TC33D that I ran the hydraulic fluid too low on. Now the forward / reverse lever does not operate. The tractor will go forward like a regular car, that is when I put it in gear and release the clutch it moves in whatever range I have it in. It acts like an air bubble is in the lines.

I added new fluid and I have let the tractor idle for 30 minutes at a time on inclines and level ground trying to purge the hydraulic lines of air. I see where some others have had problems purging air after changing the hydraulic fluid; however, none have treated their machines like I did (new with tractors . . . OK with cars).

Have I broken something? Any suggestions before I order the shop manual and call in a mechanic?

Steve


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Steve, I really have no idea on your tractor, but wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you luck. Someone should be able to help you here, but I would get a shop manual anyways. It's just a good thing to have around when you might need it!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What type of purge procedure does your manual call for?


----------



## Tulip (Jul 4, 2010)

*Purge Procedure*

The manual has a short page about changing the hydraulic system oil, but makes no mention of purging the system. It simply tells me what kind of oil to use, not to overfill, and to replace the drain plugs.

I plan to replace the hydraulic oil and filters tomorrow when the stores open up. Hopefully, in doing that I'll see something that makes sense to me!

And, I am ordering the repair manual.

Thanks!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks! I did order the repair manual.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Usually it requires locking out the hydro into the free wheel position yours being that big of a tractor i am not sure.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I rebuilt my hydro, replaced the filter between the chambers ect. Where did your orignal fluid go, leaks? It dosen't evoporate. I think thats the key. Good Luck


----------



## Tulip (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I thought of that too. We've had the thing for almost a year, but only just got the manual. Since we've kept it in a garage and haven't noticed any leakage, I assumed everything is ok. Now that I know how to check everything I'm doing that.

Right now I've got all the fluids out, and I'm replacing all the filters. There isn't any indication of an internal leak either. I can only think that the fluid was low when we got it. We were just ignorant. 

I'll post again when I get it running to let everyone know how things turn out.


----------

